# otter creek 1/31



## BigIceHole (Feb 5, 2008)

Fished Otter creek on thurs the 31st (sorry the post is kind of old, i just joined). We caught about 70 rainbows between 4 of us, we fished from about 10:30a.m. til 4:00 p.m. The ice was about 14".


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

sweeeeeeet


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good grief, dude! Those are fatties. Good job. I haven't seen an Otter Creek report for a while.

Was it rough getting in?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fatties! I'll be posting an Otter Creek report just as soon as the ice pulls back enough to put fly to water. THAW! Noooow! If ya can, luggin' those gargantuan rainbows about.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

What did that rainbow measure you're holding. That sucker's huge.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey !!! Big Ice Hole !!!!! *\-\* *\-\* 

Nice fish !!!!


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

I thought it was huge too until I saw his arms stretched out to the camera. Its pretty nice though


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jeremy28 said:


> I thought it was huge too until I saw his arms stretched out to the camera. Its pretty nice though


You're right he's lucky he doesn't fall over holding it out that far. :mrgreen:


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Nice fatties! I'll be posting an Otter Creek report just as soon as the ice pulls back enough to put fly to water. THAW! Noooow! If ya can, luggin' those gargantuan rainbows about.


I'm with you! I'll see you this spring!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice looking fish! Never fished Otter Creek... maybe this summer...


----------



## maguro88 (Feb 2, 2008)

Greenguy88 said:


> Nice looking fish! Never fished Otter Creek... maybe this summer...


Otter Creek and Piute produce big fat trout!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I always hear about the 6 pounder's at Piute, but never seen 'em .. :shock: :shock: 

Are they real ? :?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

.45 said:


> Are they real ? :?


My guess is that they're implants.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Are they real ? :?
> ...


6 Lb'er ?? :shock: Phony or not, I'd like to get that on a hook.... 

I've heard for years about the big fish there but all I ever see there is wind and tents rolling up the hillside.... :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Remember if you can touch them they're real. :mrgreen:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

The UDWR Piute Hotspots pages used to have a picture of a rainbow that was probably very near 5 lbs. That picture has since been replaced with an ice-fishing picture.

I wouldn't doubt a 6-8lb+ trout coming from Piute. It wouldn't surprise me in the least. Why?

1. Water. Even though Piute gets drained frequently, it always has a good source of water (Sevier River) that has historically held large trout. In particular brown trout. The EF Sevier in Kingston Canyon below Otter Creek has produced 10lb trout in the past. Fish can easily move from the river, into the lake.

2. Food. With the rough fish in the Sevier River (chubs, suckers, etc.) there is an ample amount of prey in Piute for a trout to quickly grow large. 

combine those to factors, and 6 lb trout in Piute might not be as uncommon as some might think.

Historically, Piute and Otter Creek both have been known for their large trout. There is no reason to believe that there aren't large trout in both today.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

A friend of mine and one of his buddies each caught a 7 lb rainbow at Otter Creek this year through the ice on different weekends. He claimed they used 2 "de-liers" (scales). One came in right at 7lbs one was slightly over. They have been there about 8 times so far this season.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

bowgy said:


> A friend of mine and one of his buddies each caught a 7 lb rainbow at Otter Creek this year through the ice on different weekends. He claimed they used 2 "de-liers" (scales). One came in right at 7lbs one was slightly over. They have been there about 8 times so far this season.


Good deal !!! No doubt in my mind about big fish at Piute, Otter Creek and the river....I just haven't seen 'em..!! I pulled up a 5 lb female a few years ago....let her go, she was dropping eggs...but never caught anything bigger..
If the wind would ever quit at Piute, I'd like to get out there this year...


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

PBH said:


> The UDWR Piute Hotspots pages used to have a picture of a rainbow that was probably very near 5 lbs. That picture has since been replaced with an ice-fishing picture.
> 
> I wouldn't doubt a 6-8lb+ trout coming from Piute. It wouldn't surprise me in the least. Why?
> 
> ...


Do Northerns make their way into this lake like Yuba?


----------



## maguro88 (Feb 2, 2008)

.45 said:


> bowgy said:
> 
> 
> > A friend of mine and one of his buddies each caught a 7 lb rainbow at Otter Creek this year through the ice on different weekends. He claimed they used 2 "de-liers" (scales). One came in right at 7lbs one was slightly over. They have been there about 8 times so far this season.
> ...


You need to fish in the early morning and quit about 11am.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Improv said:


> Do Northerns make their way into this lake like Yuba?


*NO! Thank God.*

And they won't unless some dough head moves them upstream, over the dam.

Fishrmn


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

id sure like to see a pic of that 7lber. did he take any pictures?


----------

